
Ask HN: Best AWS crash course or tutorial? - jcgr
Cooking myself a crash course for my employees, want to guide myself with something...
======
knopkop_
No affiliation, acloud.guru has amazing AWS courses, often on sale on Udemy. I
paid about £10 a course some time ago and found it very useful.

------
QuinnyPig
Slightly self-promotional, but [https://github.com/open-guides/og-
aws](https://github.com/open-guides/og-aws) has been helpful to a lot of
folks.

------
thorin
I'm currently doing this course to complement my knowledge of dev/architecture
on azure. Seems pretty good so far and free if you don't want a cert.

[https://www.edx.org/course/aws-developer-building-on-
aws](https://www.edx.org/course/aws-developer-building-on-aws)

------
southern_cross
You might find this helpful. I'll probably use it for review myself, before I
take the certification test.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19557489](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19557489)

